# i need hella volume



## kimmy (Dec 28, 2007)

my hair is as limp as a wet noodle. i know i need to backcomb it if i want any volume at all, but what products can i use to make sure it doesn't go flat?


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 28, 2007)

I've heard good things about Phytovolume Actif Volumizer Spray, Fine & Limp Hair


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 28, 2007)

I swear by velcro rollers and got2b's Fatten Up thickening paste. 







Please note: 

I always apply the thickening paste to wet hair, blow dry in sections with a large round brush, then roll the dry hair in velcro rollers and set with hair spray. Depending on the size and number of rollers, I could get hair that's so big it looks like a wig and stays that way for at least two days.

Drying the hair before putting them in velcro rollers keep them from looking frizzy.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree with Temptasia, velcro rollers are a must for me when I want volume. I like BigSexyHair Root Pump spray mousse, but I wouldn't call it HG status (I'm still on the hunt)


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 28, 2007)

do you blow dry your hair? well if you do, blow dry it with your head flipped over, that creates volume. u can also use the matrix volume heat lotion, or the bigsexyhair one.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Dec 28, 2007)

Velcro rollers with lots of hairspray and heated with a blowdryer.  For teasing, I love Kenra's Volumizing Spray #25 - I spray it on then tease my hair and it holds up ALL DAY


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree with velcro rollers. Here's what do to if you are doing a wet set. 
1. wet hair and run some product (I like graham webb thick infusion) through it and comb. 
2. When wrapping the hair around the rollers make sure you have a clean part with not too much hair on it... it should be as big as the roller both in width and length. Comb the hair all the way forward and  hold the hair 45 degrees past the base you made with the parting. and then while still holding the hair at that angle place the roller on it and roll down towards the base. If it's done properly the roller should rest directly on the base. do this til you finish the head.
3. after the set is dry take out the rollers starting at the back. and tease the hair from behind making sure to take sections that are in between where the  hair was rolled in order to hide all the partings you made. tease straight in a down motion only, don't tease back up you'll take it out and make sure the tool you use is resting flat on your head and not at an angle this makes for the best volume. Use either a fine tooth rat tail comb or a teasing brush which you can get at Sally's.


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Dec 28, 2007)

I tease my hair hella big. But before I do.
I alllways dry it with a big round brush at the roots.
It's amazing at adding volume. trust me.

Just tie your hair up and do small sections at a time so they all get a good lift. And if some pieces dry before you get to them just re-wet it.

And then tease it with a good teasing brush and spray with got2b glued spiking freeze spray.
hth.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 28, 2007)

heres what I do for extreme volume:
1.I use bigsexy hair products while hair is damp
2. I either blow dry roots with a round brush or use velco rollers and blowdry
3. After that's done I tease it alot
4. Then I flip my hair over and spray with hairspray

it works everytime and I get some serious volume!


----------



## dirtyMartini (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_I swear by velcro rollers and got2b's Fatten Up thickening paste. 






Please note: 

I always apply the thickening paste to wet hair, blow dry in sections with a large round brush, then roll the dry hair in velcro rollers and set with hair spray. Depending on the size and number of rollers, I could get hair that's so big it looks like a wig and stays that way for at least two days.

Drying the hair before putting them in velcro rollers keep them from looking frizzy._

 
Do velcro rollers make that big of a difference on dry hair? How long do you need to keep them on? Do you spray them with hairspray or other products as well?


----------



## dirtyMartini (Dec 29, 2007)

I swear by TiGi's Hard Head spray.. it gives me lots of volume but it might not be for everybody since it makes the hair a bit.. Hard. You end up with that "don't touch my hair" look instead of natural free-flowing hair.


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyMartini* 

 
_Do velcro rollers make that big of a difference on dry hair? How long do you need to keep them on? Do you spray them with hairspray or other products as well?_

 
The key to velcro rollers and rolling them right after the hair has been blow dried...just before the hair has a chance to set from the heat. If you have a flat iron, you can run it through the section of hair before rolling it in the velcro rollers. Misting it with hairspray before rolling is good. If I want lots of height and structure, I backcomb the roots just a tad at the crown. Leave the rollers in for about 15-20 mins or when my eye makeup is done, and then just break up the curls with my fingers. I do not use a brush. Then finish with medium hold hairspray. 

I use velcro rollers because it was cheap, but if you really want to invest in something better, you could always try heated rollers. 

I also buy plastic clips made for keeping the velcro rollers in place and makes the process so much easier because my hair always slips out of the rollers.


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is a site with velcro roller tips: 

Roller Tips - Hair


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Dec 30, 2007)

hey there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also found this great youtube tutorial for getting "big texas hair" and she teases AND uses a flat iron to get lots of volume at the roots. HTH!

YouTube - "texas big hair" tutorial


----------



## dirtyMartini (Jan 14, 2008)

You know, I've recently given some thought on some of the advice given as part of this thread. It has struck me that the key to volume at the crown is to put the rollers/round brush "on base" as opposed to "off base", as explained in the link provided by Temptasia. I've been experimenting, and I find that this really does make a big difference, both with rollers and with the round brush. I used to not pay attention to how close to my scalp I was putting my round brush while drying. Now that I pay attention to making sure that it's "on base", I get much better results. Same with rollers, and I get less roller lines that way.


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyMartini* 

 
_You know, I've recently given some thought on some of the advice given as part of this thread. It has struck me that the key to volume at the crown is to put the rollers/round brush "on base" as opposed to "off base", as explained in the link provided by Temptasia. I've been experimenting, and I find that this really does make a big difference, both with rollers and with the round brush. I used to not pay attention to how close to my scalp I was putting my round brush while drying. Now that I pay attention to making sure that it's "on base", I get much better results. Same with rollers, and I get less roller lines that way._

 
Bingo!

On base, and give it a bit of time to "set" while it cools down.


----------



## liza0183 (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok explain on base as opposed to the scalp? thanks


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liza0183* 

 
_Ok explain on base as opposed to the scalp? thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's explained in the link Temptasia provided. On base is when the rollers are directly lifting the hair away from the scalp right at the root. Off base is when the rollers are placed a little further down the scalp, and not on the root. I hate  when my rollers are off base because I get a mushroom head hahaha


----------

